# More Protein, Less Refined Starch Important for Dieting, Large Study Shows



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

More Protein, Less Refined Starch Important for Dieting, Large Study Shows ScienceDaily – Researchers at the Faculty of Life Sciences (LIFE), University of Copenhagen, can now unveil the results of the world’s largest diet study: If you want to lose weight, you should maintain a diet that is high in proteins with more lean meat, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

